# Rank These Renaissance Composers



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Dowland
Sweelinck
Byrd
Palestrina 
Gabrieli
Tallis
Dufay
Gesualdo


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ why those in particular? you'd hardly put them together as a natural grouping?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Awesome! 

I'll have my go.

1. Byrd
I have a keyboard bias, plus he's in general super interesting.
2. Palestrina
Historically the most significant.
3. Tallis
Second most significant historically
4. Dowland 
Super melodic and chromatic at the same time, aided by my lute bias
5. Gesualdo
The quirkiest of them all
6. Dufay
Don't know him as well, but seems quite competent and prolific.
7. Gabrieli
Also don't know him as well, but he seems pretty fun and bouncy.
8. Sweelinck
He's alright, but sometimes gets too noodly.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Jared said:


> ^^ why those in particular? you'd hardly put them together as a natural grouping?


Those are the ones I picked. If you want to add more to the list, I'm fine with that. Just thought having a list to go by would be helpful. And I consider Monteverdi Early Baroque though he has some Late Renaissance music as well.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I am very fond of Bull and Gibbons in their own way as well.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'll have my go.
> 
> ...


I like this. I agree. I might move Palestrina to #1 and Byrd to #2, that's all.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Dowland
> Sweelinck
> Byrd
> Palestrina
> ...


That's quite a list. Only Dufay and Palestrina are among the demi-gods.


----------

